# Boots



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you wear them? 
If so what brand and style?

I just looked at some new ariat square toe. Black with crepe sole..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

RedWings
With steel toe.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I have very very flat feet...so,

Casual wear: mostly Ariats w/ the square toe(2 different pairs). But just got some Luchese full quill Ostrich square toe that I have wanted for a very long time.







http://www.lucchese.com/products_detail.php?id=1432

I had to give all of my boots away a couple of years ago. I guess when you hit 40, sometimes your foot bones spread out? I increased a whole size since.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I looked at those today as well... I think im going back to get;
http://www.cavenders.com/product.asp?cat=8&dept_id=511&pf_id=AR34792

also looking at:
http://www.cavenders.com/product.asp?cat=1&dept_id=501&pf_id=JUS05507&cm_vc=homelastviewedhttp://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g429/houstonmoto/15.jpg


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

You going dancing bro?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL... No Bubba. Just need some new threads. Tired of the some ole t shirts and tennis shoes. Gotts dress up 1-2 times a year, you know...


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I like my Ariats. Very comfortable. I found the best price at Boot Barn in Deerpark on Center St.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Might have to check them out Gary


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

garybryan said:


> I like my Ariats. Very comfortable. I found the best price at Boot Barn in Deerpark on Center St.


x2 nice selection very nice people ready to help i buy my jeans there been there many years .


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Justin ropers for the day to day. Have some various Tony Lama and Lucasse is different hides

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have worn Nocona boots all my life. I have three pairs now. I don't wear roach killers, but it will be a cold day in Hades before I wear square toe boots.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Whats the deal with square toes? I know allot of people who wear them and love them. Also know allot of people that wont wear them.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Plain leather Lucchese classics. After about a month they will become one with your foot.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Justin Ropers #3162 when I'm playing, Redwings when I'm not.

Best prices on boots I've found online is at http://www.scruggsfarm.com/

TH


----------



## TexasTshirt (Jun 29, 2008)

Been wearing a pair of Anderson Beans for awhile. So far so good.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Whats the deal with square toes? I know allot of people who wear them and love them. Also know allot of people that wont wear them.


I have a very over-pronated foot(read flat footed). The front part(toe area) seem to be wider than most. For me, a square-toe is the most comfortable option. 
The most important part of a boot is the fit and comfort. I know lots of people that have custom made boots. They always say how they hate to take them off and would almost rather sleep in them. 
There is nothing worse than a pair that doesn't feel good. 
I like to go to stores like D&D in Seguin that have ample sizes of each variety to try on and see which ones feel better. 
I have yet to see a Cavenders or many others offer so many sizes in each model.
My Lucchese's, I went to their store here in San Antonio(only other one outside of their El Paso factory/store) to be fitted by a master fitter.
Also, square-toes are reliving a comeback fad as well.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I wear Becks and Olaytha for showing out and my steel toe are double something and Dr.Martins.Call Becks,nothing like hand made to fit!

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Justin square toes, Double H work boots, Lucchese Aligator Belly, Tony Llama, and a couple pair of Justin Ropers. I bought a pair of Twisted X Buccaroo style boots a while back that are really tall. I figured I would wear them stomping through the brush but I haven't had the change to really try them out. They are really comfortable though. I wouldn't buy the Twisted X's that are made in China, these were made in Mexico. A lot of people like Ariat but I just couldn't bring myself to wear their cheaper lines that are made in China. Something is just not right wearing cowboy boots that are made in China. I thought I wanted some Anderson Beans and got some for my birthday. After comparing them to the Lucchese's that I got, there was not comparison in quality. I exchanged them for the Lucchese's.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Worm Drowner said:


> I don't wear roach killers, but it will be a cold day in Hades before I wear square toe boots.


amen brother...

I am die hard Tony Llama fan but recently inherited several pair of Luchese's and they are some fine feeling boots...


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Whatever the style, color, etc., I WILL NOT WEAR ANY FOOTWEAR That's MADE IN CHINA - *ESPECIALLY COWBOY BOOTS!* It'd be the same as importing sushi from Arkansas.

Lucchese Classics with the #1 (slightly square) toe. Or Olathe's.

Again, just try to imagine John Wayne, Roy Rogers, Robert Mitchum, et-al wearing *COWBOY BOOTS* *that were* *made in* *China!*

......Sickening.....

If you can't afford American Made Cowboy Boots, then just wear rubber flip flops while driving your Rice Burner Beater Car....

*Sorry but I put AMERICAN MADE PRODUCTS FIRST! Especially an icon like Cowboy Boots that represents everything AMERICAN.*

*Been to China several times, and I've NEVER SEEN A CHINESE COWBOY!!!*


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Buckshot Magee said:


> Whatever the style, color, etc., I WILL NOT WEAR ANY FOOTWEAR That's MADE IN CHINA - *ESPECIALLY COWBOY BOOTS!* It'd be the same as importing sushi from Arkansas.
> 
> Lucchese Classics with the #1 (slightly square) toe. Or Olathe's.
> 
> ...


 I like your attitude, but sadly in these times you really gotta know where certain things are made and not. 
Those Chips you got on in your album....Some models of Chips seem to be made in China. 
I wonder what other items are made in "China" you or I don't know about? Just sayin'.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

scwine said:


> I like your attitude, but sadly in these times you really gotta know where certain things are made and not.
> Those Chips you got on in your album....Some models of Chips seem to be made in China.
> I wonder what other items are m
> ade in "China" you or I don't know about? Just sayin'.


Yeah, you gotta be careful....

Most all of my hunting equipment, according to the label, is Made in the USA. Filson chaps & vest, Danner boots (the USA made ones), 20 year old Levi's (when they were still made here).

The gun is made in Italy, and I'm Ok with that. The cheep-*** gimmee hat is probably made in China, though....

And the Costa Sun Glasses........

You know, you're right - you really gotta check these things out!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I had to buy a new pair of dress boots about 6 months ago as my old ones had holes in the bottom as big as the top of a beer can. They were Justins and had lasted quite a few years. Anyways, the guy at Cavenders said if I want to be hip or cool or something that I had to go with the square toe. I was a little skeptical, but man they sure were comfortable. I tried the Ariats and Justins but the Justins fit me better, so thats what I have. I love'em
Work boots, I usually buy Redwing steel toe. A few weeks back I went into a Boot City to buy some work boots, as my Redwings were shot. There was a pair of Rebel(By Durango) boots on sale for a Hundy that fit perfect, so I snatched them up. Super light, But, I have already taken 2 mesquite thorns thru the bottom of my feet. I'll never buy another pair of work boots without a steel shank.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Buckshot Magee said:


> Yeah, you gotta be careful....
> 
> Most all of my hunting equipment, according to the label, is Made in the USA. Filson chaps & vest, Danner boots (the USA made ones), 20 year old Levi's (when they were still made here).
> 
> ...


Yep. And if they are made here, where is the equipment made that manufactures the items? Where does the raw materials come from. 
I have been in retail quite a while and it is still hard to believe how much China has an influence on our buying. 
Part of me wants to say they freakin' own us right now. Sad.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Sad, yes....

How did we let ourselves get in this position? When I bought my first pair of workboots in 1976, I got them at the Red Wing store. You couldn't have bought a pair made in China, unless..............You were in China.

I beleive we must ask ourselves this question: Is it, bottom line, all about buying the cheapest **** possible? Because if that's the answer, then we're all doomed. If you're only interested in price then, evenually, evrything will be sourced from counrtries where they pay the labor about $1 a day, because at that rate you can make EVERYTHING cheaper.

I prefer American made quality, and I'm willing to pay a little extra for it.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I didnt even think to look but after i wore my ariat steel toes to work for a while i noticed mad in china on the inside of the upper...hope the steel toe isnt recycled tin


-mac-


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

2 pairs of Lucchese Ostrich, one with a regular sole and the other with crepe sole. Freaking love them, I can be on my feet all day or walk 2 miles in them and they feel great.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have two pair or Ariat square toe, and one pair of twisted X square toe. Love them all. But my FAVORITE pair (I am wearing them right now in the office) are my Lucchese Caiman square toe crepe soles....best boot Ive ever owned, and SHARP!

http://www.cavenders.com/product.asp?cat=1&dept_id=501&pf_id=LCY7277W8


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

I just bought a pair of Blackjack Caimen-belly square-toe with thin-crepe sole. Wanted Lucchese's but could never find what I wanted with a crepe sole. Went to Lucchese store when I was in San Antonio to order a pair and was told 21 week wait. Cavender's showed me the Blackjacks and the story that they gave me was that Blackjack was founded by a couple of guys who left Lucchese years back. Anyhow, they are custom in the sense that you provide each detail of what you want. Price was comparable to Lucchese with the same boot. Had them for around a month now and am very happy.

The pic below is a stock photo of my boot. In actuality, they are not that shiny and have thin-crepe sole rather than leather sole.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Buckshot Magee said:


> Whatever the style, color, etc., I WILL NOT WEAR ANY FOOTWEAR That's MADE IN CHINA - *ESPECIALLY COWBOY BOOTS!*
> *Sorry but I put AMERICAN MADE PRODUCTS FIRST! Especially an icon like Cowboy Boots that represents everything AMERICAN.*
> 
> *Been to China several times, and I've NEVER SEEN A CHINESE COWBOY!!!*


 Ariot=China
Double H = some/most made in USA. It will tell you on the website.
Redwing = Same as Double H. Check the website.

China boots not Cowboy boots.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> But my FAVORITE pair (I am wearing them right now in the office) are my Lucchese Caiman square toe crepe soles....best boot Ive ever owned, and SHARP!
> 
> http://www.cavenders.com/product.asp?cat=1&dept_id=501&pf_id=LCY7277W8


Those are next on my boot to buy list. Very sharp boots.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

These are Double H square steel toe boots that I've been wearing for about 3 years now and I love them.









Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^was this pic taken while on the throne? lol


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

I just bought these and I love them. They are the most comfortable boot I have ever worn and I love the fact that they are waterproof.

http://www.cavenders.com/product.asp?cat=8&dept_id=550&pf_id=JUS09018


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

24Buds said:


> ^^^was this pic taken while on the throne? lol


 I wish!!! I'm stuck at work and I don't use the throne here. :rotfl:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Iguana and kangaroo pouch feel the best


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Iguana and kangaroo pouch feel the best


You beat me to it RB. LOL! Good stuff.

BTW, Danner boots are the stuff... Pricy, but when you wear them for 5 years and they never wear out, it weighs out. I go through the leather bottom boots too quick. I love the Tony Lama bull hids, round nose, both ridding heals and regular. Had them since the late 80's and I do not plan on departing from them. The square toed boots are pretty to look at, but I am with Worm Drowner. Too much old school here to make the jump to the square toes. Not bashing them, cuz the Crock, lizzard and other exotics are pretty to look at, as long as there no cow dung on them. Too expensive to be wearing out in the fields. $1k for a pair of boots lol over at Calvenders. Sure pretty though. :texasflag


----------



## fernht8 (Oct 31, 2011)

depends on what your doing... everyday wear i use my RED WING, classics low heal and round toe, brown leather. when im going fancy, LUCCCHESE all the way. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a pair of Ariat and H&H...both are very comfortable. The H&H just happens to fit my foot a little better so I give it a slight edge but I'd check both of them out


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Just took a gander at the HnH and yes they are made in the US!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like the Lucchese 1883's classic style.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I tried a few pairs on yesterday. The Ariat is very comfortable on my feeyt. Looks like ill be getting them. Also the smooth ostrich Justin black crepe sole, fine boot. Ill be geting those as well.


----------

